# Sony BDX-S500U won't stay closed!



## TieFlies (Jan 13, 2010)

I just bought the above external BD for my iMac, and have been using it for just a couple days making DVD and BD rips for my Mac Mini HTPC. Everything was working great until last night, when it stubbornly started popping open 2 seconds after being closed. This was with it attached to the iMac. Nothing worked to keep it closed except unplugging it from its power supply, or, interestingly, from its USB connection to the Mac. I tried using it on my Mac Mini (also brand new), and it did the same thing. It happens with any type of disc, be it BD, DVD, CD, with any content - movies, data, blank. I have googled this problem and find nothing about it. I'm ready to ship it back whence it came, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has had this problem before.


Mark


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would either call Sony or return it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Agreed. If it's new then return it for a new one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is amazing that it started happening so soon. However, it is much better that it is still in any imaginable Return Window or worst case is under Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

